# planted exo guide



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

in the planted section but as im think dartfrogs ill post here 2 

ok so i decided to not move out for uni due to cost :gasp: plus i have plenty of friends in halls to party at :lol2: this means i can stay in the hobby :notworthy:

so i thought id have another go at planting up an exo after learning alot from past mistakes 

1)step 1 after stripping the old background out the exo i placed in a number of bits of wood and plants and decided on how i roughly wanted it to look.










2) next up the fun bit expanding foam 

tips
-gloves
-apply the smallest amount
-make sure you have decided how you want things 
to look time is a factor 










3) wait a day and apply silicone i used black aquarium silicone from dartfrog ,whilst silicone is setting ram eco earth into it.

tips
-patience 
-apply alot and use a paint brush to spread it 
-leave a day after covering 
-use a dry paintbrush to dust away the earth 
to find areas partialy/ not covered 










note gaps that need to be covered after dusting off










and here we have the finished eco earthed background 










next up dunno how you guys feel on the look of expanding foam i hate it so a nip into hobbycraft for some glasspaint to coat the sides 










next up lecca,now i skipped this in my past tank and its the worst thing you can do the soil WILL become waterlogged your plants WILL die and your room house WILL smell.so grab a bag of lecca its worth it :no1:










just as important as the lecca weed fabric this prevents soil getting into the drainage layer 










the story so far ....


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

the plants 










the bedroom :blush:









next up soil this is half eco earth and half orchid bark again from dartfrog  this should give the plants some breathing room 



















now for the bit that really lets a tank take shape plants

tips
-dont use to many they grow!
-think about the animals needs 
-think of the light 






































and the finished....ish tank 










and my amazing room again with its nice new view 










hope this will help people as much as others have helped me


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking very nice!

That P Scandens will need something to climb up though, once it gets going it looks fantastic.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> That P Scandens will need something to climb up though, once it gets going it looks fantastic.


yea it does i just removed it for a pic im thinking of moving the jungle vine for it to clime though


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

nice guide m8, looks nice too :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> nice guide m8, looks nice too :2thumb:


thanks first time iv worked slow enough to take photos step by step :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice. I am the same...I take a pic, then get carried away and forget! :2thumb:


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great well done :2thumb: 
I am going to have a go at doing something like this myself.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

RepsAndPhibs said:


> Looks great well done :2thumb:
> I am going to have a go at doing something like this myself.


you should it is a really rewarding thing to do !!


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Soon as i have the funds i will go for it.
Right now im creating a shopping list and seing how much everything will come to.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

RepsAndPhibs said:


> Soon as i have the funds i will go for it.
> Right now im creating a shopping list and seing how much everything will come to.


i think the materials from this cost about 50£-tank the wood was actualy the most pricy thing along with aquariumgrade silicone


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

added in some woodlice from the garden along with some leaf litter the bostern fern is not liking the viv any ideas on what to replace it with?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> added in some woodlice from the garden along with some leaf litter the bostern fern is not liking the viv any ideas on what to replace it with?
> 
> image
> 
> image


Bostons are a pain- like all ferns, they can't renew their 'leaves'; the fronds have to be replaced from scratch when they are put in new situations. You have two choices; either wait and see if the plant puts up new fronds where it is, or replace it with something more resiliant, like a prayer plant.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Bostons are a pain- like all ferns, they can't renew their 'leaves'; the fronds have to be replaced from scratch when they are put in new situations. You have two choices; either wait and see if the plant puts up new fronds where it is, or replace it with something more resiliant, like a prayer plant.


 
yea all my ferns have either grown amazingly well and then died for no reason or just died :devil: shame there nice looking plants 

ahh well think ill look into a replacment :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

2 packs of java moss turned up today despite it never taking in my cresty viv i hope the high humidity will help it thrive :2thumb: im sure not having a trio of crestys there may also help they love knocking it onto the floor


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

looking good  will look great when it's grown in a bit more


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

homebase reduced to clear plants  got me another brom and a babies tears/mind your own business (plant name) few more pics must say im happy with the result .also can any1 point me in the direction of any dart breeders who will be at pras :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck with the Java moss! It thrives in my FBT tank, where the frogs drag water all over it, and is a positive weed in my (aquatic) clawed frog tank, but it survives, at best, elsewhere.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Good luck with the Java moss! It thrives in my FBT tank, where the frogs drag water all over it, and is a positive weed in my (aquatic) clawed frog tank, but it survives, at best, elsewhere.


yea moss seems very hard to grow odd realy its all over the place outside im currently making a chamber thats going to play host to a fogger that will be set to come on a few times a day to keep the tank humid so with a bit of luck the moss might grow as it till be damp 24/7


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> yea moss seems very hard to grow odd realy its all over the place outside im currently making a chamber thats going to play host to a fogger that will be set to come on a few times a day to keep the tank humid so with a bit of luck the moss might grow as it till be damp 24/7


Native mosses don't tend to do well at normal viv temps- and Java doesn't do well at normal humidity:whistling2: There are tropical mosses available commercially- but even they are a bit hit or miss.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Native mosses don't tend to do well at normal viv temps- and Java doesn't do well at normal humidity:whistling2: There are tropical mosses available commercially- but even they are a bit hit or miss.


yea i guess all you can do is try :2thumb: im still baffled that moss is so abundant yet so difficult to grow in a viv :devil: im sure 1 day a fellow hobbiest will crack the moss growing problem ....i hope


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok so getting near my finished viv now i made a fogger chamber that sits outside the viv ill make a quick guide as to how its made

1) hobbycraft small rub 
2)used the end of a hoover (metal bit) held it over a stove then mealted a perfect ciricle into the bottom 
3)place a plastic pipe into the hole push through so it will sit just bellow the water level
4)silicone the heck out of it 
5)add fogger 

total cost fogger 4£ from hong kong  plastic rub 2£  6£ fogger done well :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

that's looking fab!:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> that's looking fab!:2thumb:


just wish i had better camera/photography skills to do it justice


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sometimes I think you lot are too clever for me! Looking good!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok thought id chuck up some more pics  i must say im chuffed to bits 

here we have my amazingly artistic depiction of how the fogger chamber works i think i deserve some sort of art degree :lol2:

bit of luck the fogger will earn its moneys worth and keep the java moss alive :2thumb:










next up fogger after 3 mins 










the viv as of yet..... im sure ill add more things soon




























will post more pics still got another plant to come


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

ingenious and awesome!!!! gonna be copying this idea if you dont mind m8 lol :no1::2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> ingenious and awesome!!!! gonna be copying this idea if you dont mind m8 lol :no1::2thumb::notworthy:


not at all friend thats why i posted it :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

little update today babys tears in along with a sierra species springtail culture some earth worms, got some dwarf woodlice on order from dartfrog due tomorrow:2thumb:

just got to get some glass cut for the top of the viv to keep humidity up currently allways about 80% think the light is drying it out to much due to ventalation:devil: then just fruitfly proof the doors get culturing:2thumb:

the garden collected woodlice are doing very well already starting to see some tiny young plus there obliterating my leaf litter 

ill post a little ff proofing exo guide in the next few days with a few hints and tips iv pciked up from across the forums :2thumb:

suprisingly the ficus is not doing so well think the soil is to moist due to the fogger being above it as its always enjoyed viv life before ,other plants are doing very well the redstar has however browned in the middle of 1 leaf for some reason ..... the woodlice have taken to eating the brown part allthough the rest of the plan is healthy and un eaten

iv also decided to take a monthly photo so i can see the change over time could prove interesting 

anyways here is the viv as it stands today and the babys tears that if all goes well will give me a nice green floor  as its evident my java moss is going to be gay and die on me again


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd love to try out your idea for the mist, but the LED's look like they'd piss me off since the viv is in my room >.> Although for £15+ cheaper then a named brand I guess I can't complain!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

had a go at expanding foam on my background today and its going well


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> I'd love to try out your idea for the mist, but the LED's look like they'd piss me off since the viv is in my room >.> Although for £15+ cheaper then a named brand I guess I can't complain!


i thought they would annoy me but there hardly noticeable could allways paint the chamber black so you wouldnt see it


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> had a go at expanding foam on my background today and its going well


excellent have to put some pics up its a rewarding process that leaves you with a unique viv :no1:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

i have mate just the expanding foam atm will be doing the next step tuesday, think i went a bit mad but its made little ledges to be sat on


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> i have mate just the expanding foam atm will be doing the next step tuesday, think i went a bit mad but its made little ledges to be sat on


yea planning it is just about imposable... plus it normally winds up looking better with less planning only thing id say to consider is the amount of space it takes up! my first go i ened up with half a viv of foam!! :lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

lol nah theres loads of space left, how does it come off though?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> lol nah theres loads of space left, how does it come off though?


what do you mean come off?


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

if you wana take it off and change it in the future


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> if you wana take it off and change it in the future


this is the 3rd fake background it that viv you cut at it then lodge something behind it and it normally pulls away as 1 big block then use a craft knife on its side to scrape away access give it a polish and good as new


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

got it out i didnt like it so guna do summin else lol


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> i thought they would annoy me but there hardly noticeable could allways paint the chamber black so you wouldnt see it


Its an idea but tbh a see-through chamber sounds alot nicer so you can see the water level... I thought about maybe painting the LED's black, but what's best to use that won't contaminate the water?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> Its an idea but tbh a see-through chamber sounds alot nicer so you can see the water level... I thought about maybe painting the LED's black, but what's best to use that won't contaminate the water?


how about painting all of it other than 1 strip so you could see water level? if not acrylic paint is safe



Lermy said:


> got it out i didnt like it so guna do summin else lol


lol just try again its easy to get carried away but it does pay off how far did you get?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

well with fruit flies on route and pras a month to the day (nice little rhyme for you) thought id show you how I made my tank a Alkatraz for fruit flies well i hope it will be anyhow 

ok so step 1 those great big vents on the front have been screaming escape at me so I thought rather than risk it id use masking tape(black) to cover it effective cheap and unnoticeable without looking ...win!



















did the same on the top at the back as even when the wire thingy is closed a still get woodlouse escapes :devil: 

next up from what i heard exo doors are also key escape routes of the devious fruit fly so here is what i did cant remember where i found this idea dendroworld or board ?.... ok so get some 4mm airline tubing (ebay)









cut it down 1 side and slide it onto your doors at the side this has a great effect of both sealing the side of the doors and pushing the 2 doors together to fill the middle (Y) 












next up though its hard to see! added glass to the top of the viv not really escape related but the light was drying the moss out to much :devil:and seeing as its only reptiglow 2.0 it didnt really matter about it blocking uv as its the colour of the light im after ...actualy looks a tad brighter now 










I used acitate for the other side as i needed to cut a gap for the fog to enter from so as far as i can see my tank is fruit fly proofed :no1:

now i just need to find me some frogs....


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

and here is the final product(final used loosely) you can also see how the fruit fly proofing stuff blends in.... even less noticeable in person 

im also very amazed that my moss is getting greener rather than deader for once !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sure it will die soon though :lol2:








































well now im bored guess ill start planning my next viv


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

its grown in well as you can see:notworthy just added the froggies and there all having a lil look about anyway here is an update


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

nice frogs
amazing viv that is so what im doing


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks alot make sure you post loads of pics!!!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> I'd love to try out your idea for the mist, but the LED's look like they'd piss me off since the viv is in my room >.> Although for £15+ cheaper then a named brand I guess I can't complain!


I've looked at those foggers before and thought of a pretty simple solution: Paint over the LEDs with black nail polish. However I don't know if that'd be viv-safe. Another option is if you can get hold of black aquarium sealant, a da of that ought to block out the lights.

And to the OP, that looks great, a nice planted viv without looking gaudy.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> I've looked at those foggers before and thought of a pretty simple solution: Paint over the LEDs with black nail polish. However I don't know if that'd be viv-safe. Another option is if you can get hold of black aquarium sealant, a da of that ought to block out the lights.
> 
> And to the OP, that looks great, a nice planted viv without looking gaudy.


thanks alot i must say im impressed with myself good feeling adding the frogs! also the lights are not that bad....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

good for ya sam,the tincs look lush to well done kiddo...now where ya gonna put all those tads.....:mf_dribble:...better start planning eh:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> good for ya sam,the tincs look lush to well done kiddo...now where ya gonna put all those tads.....:mf_dribble:...better start planning eh:lol2:


yea about summer time they should be ripe for breeding :mf_dribble: so im going to make a few vivs before then :no1:i want to do something fancy with a water feature and all that kind of thing 

some1 really needs to tell my frogs there not arboreal they all seem to love the top of the tank....


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

my moss is now losing its lush greenesss  any1 got any ideas to save it?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If it's wild harvested moss it's probably just too warm. If it's bought moss (such as tropical carpet moss) then try misting it more often, I have found that my mosses do better in vivs on my misting system that get very wet regularly through the day. They hate getting dry.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> If it's wild harvested moss it's probably just too warm. If it's bought moss (such as tropical carpet moss) then try misting it more often, I have found that my mosses do better in vivs on my misting system that get very wet regularly through the day. They hate getting dry.
> 
> Ade


 ill try misitng more see if that helps


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Feck the viv, I want your bedroom!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Feck the viv, I want your bedroom!


thats not even showing my entertainment center :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What moss is it?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> What moss is it?


from pras think richie was selling it i think the light is drying it a tad to much so iv placed a sheet of glass under the light its only a small area thats began to die in fact i only just noticed how much its growing at the bottom of the viv sending up fondles


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahhh ok. I have wild moss but obvs not from the same area, although I'm only 2 hours away. Mine is only growing where it's gloomy.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Can I see your room, like seriously, your 15 right?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Can I see your room, like seriously, your 15 right?


20 years of age as of september  just have a strong beliefe that a number in the bank or a piece of paper or a shinny coin isnt as satisfying as a big pile of material things....i love things :lol2: the photo doesnt show the bottom shelf of things but thats just the blu ray player the xbox and the gamecube ...also it dosnt show the blu ray collection.......


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhh ok. I have wild moss but obvs not from the same area, although I'm only 2 hours away. Mine is only growing where it's gloomy.


yea i think i tried growing it under the lights to much as its doing well in shaddy places


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

the moss needs to be kept moist if it dries out it will die, but even then theres no guarantee it will grow funny stuff moss mines actually doing better in the lighter parts of the vivs the stuff in the shaded areas seems to grow differently more like grass


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> 20 years of age as of september  just have a strong beliefe that a number in the bank or a piece of paper or a shinny coin isnt as satisfying as a big pile of material things....i love things :lol2: the photo doesnt show the bottom shelf of things but thats just the blu ray player the xbox and the gamecube ...also it dosnt show the blu ray collection.......
> 
> image


kinda looks like my room only mines full of model cars aswell :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> the moss needs to be kept moist if it dries out it will die, but even then theres no guarantee it will grow funny stuff moss mines actually doing better in the lighter parts of the vivs the stuff in the shaded areas seems to grow differently more like grass


That's how mine grows. Straight up instead of across the floor.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Soz Richie, but I'm still not totally convinced that native moss will do well for any length of time at room temperature or above. Before I set up my current FBT viv, I had them in a mostly land-based viv with a large water bowl, the land covered in moss. It always looked good for a couple of weeks or a month, then pegged it and needed replacing. They had no extra heat, and the moss was mostly taken from rocks and tree stumps, but even when it showed a bit of new growth, it was only temporary.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I love things too!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> I love things too!!


whats not to like :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know if this will help, but I found sheet moss seems to prefer growing on wood. I had some in one of my vivs at substrate level, it just turned brown. Moved it onto the wood, and now it's shooting off all over the place and doing great.

Only moss I have found that likes been on the substrate is pillow moss, which THRIVES at the bottom of the sloping false bottoms in my European styles, where it can get a LOT of moisture up against the cork/xaxim (I found a thin strip of xaxim looks nicer than cork, and lets water drain better) that I have in them to stop the substrate from sliding into the drainage gulley. lol I haven't tried java, willow, flame or christmas on substrate yet though, I do have some willow happily growing at room temperature on some cork bark though.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I don't know if this will help, but I found sheet moss seems to prefer growing on wood. I had some in one of my vivs at substrate level, it just turned brown. Moved it onto the wood, and now it's shooting off all over the place and doing great.
> 
> Only moss I have found that likes been on the substrate is pillow moss, which THRIVES at the bottom of the sloping false bottoms in my European styles, where it can get a LOT of moisture up against the cork/xaxim (I found a thin strip of xaxim looks nicer than cork, and lets water drain better) that I have in them to stop the substrate from sliding into the drainage gulley. lol I haven't tried java, willow, flame or christmas on substrate yet though, I do have some willow happily growing at room temperature on some cork bark though.
> 
> Ade


the moss seems to be taking off in a few places and not others i have a mister that comes on 12 times a day for 3 mins so i think thats helping 

seems to be just near the top that it dries out to much :devil:also apparently woodlice love to eat dried up moss it almost vanishes over night if it goes dry :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder if the moss conundrum can be answered by "sowing" some of the tropical moss (epiweb/kyoto) into the native mosses seems the ideal to me if the native secumes then maybe the tropical will take over(and that CRUCIAL germination stage where humidity is everything will be catered for by the microclimate created by the native moss)...for sure the mosses don't like dryness but all of ours is growing wildly but it is VERY early days i think Richie might have hit the nail on the head with the spot misting ,of course even after a year of trials i don't really know how this stuff will last over time under viv conditions,personally buying moss hurts,but as i have nothing to back up my theories i bought some epiweb for the crack,and slowly but surely it is growing time will tell Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> the moss seems to be taking off in a few places and not others i have a mister that comes on 12 times a day for 3 mins so i think thats helping
> 
> seems to be just near the top that it dries out to much :devil:also apparently woodlice love to eat dried up moss it almost vanishes over night if it goes dry :lol2:


 Oh and Sam does one need 12x3mins...seems massive..... god i was thinking 12 x 10 seconds? Ruddy heck I'll have to put in a bog garden to cope..and take out shares in a water company


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Oh and Sam does one need 12x3mins...seems massive..... god i was thinking 12 x 10 seconds? Ruddy heck I'll have to put in a bog garden to cope..and take out shares in a water company


only uses about a pint of water every 10 days or so:lol2: its only a fogger so it just raises the air humidity and a slight moistness to any surfaces in the viv :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

so its been ages since i updates so heres some fresh pics for those that care :lol2: plants all growing well moss still nice and green frogs still all alive springtails and woodlice bombing the vivs all going well hazza!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks really good.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks morg  think im going to order a new tank next week might as well give into the frog addiction


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Haha brilliant.

I'd try and angle that earth star more towards the light btw, so it all turns deep red.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha brilliant.
> 
> I'd try and angle that earth star more towards the light btw, so it all turns deep red.


yea i just up[graded the lighting hood to the 45cm up from the 30cm so it now has a reptiglow 2.0 directly above it:no1:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

wahoo think i cought 2 of my tincs calling today :gasp: so even if the others wind out female thats 2 pairs!!!!:2thumb: well at least i think they were calling they kept bloating up in a strnage way and i could here a slight humming noise:mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i decided that ill do an update a month so people can see growth and the like :2thumb:

-so here we have jans addition the ficus is doing amazingly having outgrown its pot its roots have grown through the expanding foam through a huge chunk of bogwood!!id say its near on doubled if not closer to trippled in size already with some fonds nearing a foot in length!

-the nut pods well the 2 that are big enough are enjoyed by the frogs as hides 

-moss though it has lost some colour is attaching and is not dead!!:no1:

-the heartleaf plant has sprouted extra leaves :gasp:meaning its gone from 2-7

-still clueless as to the sex of the frogs :devil:

-the moss at the top that looks dead is actually very very green alive and spreading but the light blurs the pic to make it look dried and dead

sorry pics are a little naff,dont really do the tank or frogs justice it was done with an iphone as my camera blurs way to much


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

tis looking really cool mate,very green i am,which ficus is it mate? sam post us some back to back pics as you update(please), its great to be able to scroll from one to the other.I know it means repeats but it so much easier to see what happened that way as one can instantly compare.WELL done mate its a credit to you,everything looks so healthy. Now where do you live i might have to pop down for a visit and relieve you of them:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

be cooler if you could see them like a slideshow as you really can see the ficus and hearleaf go in fact even the tesco brom(red middle1)despite the dead flower has had some amazing growth and has angled itself towards the light!!

a little spot the difference for you all









and put it all together!









also my frogs arent white there blody yellow darn useless phone!! your not tinc Oyapock your tinc cobalt or patricia lol was sold em as tinc suriname but iv narrowed it down to those 2 morphs really should ask the breeder exactly what they are at some point


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very, very cool- I'm curious, how do the Sansevieria stand up to the humidity? I've always used them in dry-ish vivs.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Very, very cool- I'm curious, how do the Sansevieria stand up to the humidity? I've always used them in dry-ish vivs.


what plant do you mean?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> what plant do you mean?


Maybe I'm being dim, but the two plants on the floor look like Sansevieria ('mother-in-laws tongue).


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

cracking mate cheers,will come back on this, this morph heritage thing needs sorting not just yours, i mean in the hobby as a whole,wouldn't it be cool if we could come here and find an unrelated frog of the same morph...maybe a pipe dream maybe not time will tell,Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> be cooler if you could see them like a slideshow as you really can see the ficus and hearleaf go in fact even the tesco brom(red middle1)despite the dead flower has had some amazing growth and has angled itself towards the light!!
> 
> a little spot the difference for you all
> image
> ...


tinc cobalt and suriname are the same, they call them tinc suriname as well because thats where they come from 

and Ron i think those plants are vriesea splendens looking at them


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> tinc cobalt and suriname are the same, they call them tinc suriname as well because thats where they come from
> 
> and Ron i think those plants are vriesea splendens looking at them


well that solves that!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> well that solves that!


 
i know its all very confusing :bash: viv looks good though


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

richie.b said:


> i know its all very confusing :bash: viv looks good though


thanks :blush: must say that moss you were selling at pras is great stuff!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

update time so t5 lights plus mistking = amazing growth


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking great:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

fantastico


----------

